# Trot Poles



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there a rule of thumb for determining the distance between trot poles? I'm planning on setting mine up in series to try to encourage my guy to lift and engage more, but I don't want to screw up his trot by getting the spacing wrong. It's sad, I've never set up a line of trot poles for myself before. :lol: I've found a couple of measurements, but they seem huge, like geared for a 16 hand warmblood, not a 14 hand pony cross. 

Thank you!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

for most horses 4.5ft apart is fine

unless its a pony thats where i always set them. you can set them at 4ft, 4.5ft, & 5ft to work on adjusting though.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

For 4-H trail class, trot poles have to be between 30 and 40 inches
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I agree with gypsy girl, when setting trot poles for kids on school horses, 4 - 5 ft was what I used. Once he gets used to that striding you can increase it to get the extra lift and engagement you want.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

30 - 40 inches seems really short to me...


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks so much, all! I'll tote my tape measure out to the arena with me and we'll see how it goes!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I asked similar question while back. After lots of responses, doing research on the Internet, and trials with my own horses I'd say 4 ft for my horses (they are 14'3 and 15'1). 3 ft my trainer said seems to be very small even for my short legged qh, 4.5 is little too much for my qh (but OK with my paint).


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

I put him over poles yesterday's ride, and he did very well! I set them just shy of 4.5 feet apart, 3 in a row, midway down the quarterline. He seemed to enjoy doing them, and I could feel a pretty dramatic change in his carriage at just that distance; head down, significantly more bounce, and a big stretch up frm his back. 

Since this was his first real experience with trot poles, I was pretty careful to really get out of his way going over them; 2 pointing over the poles and putting my hands forward to put slack in the reins. Should I be aiming to eventually ride them with soft contact, posting "normally" as he gets stronger and more comfortable with the exercise? 

We went over a single pole several times to warm up, and then the 3 pole setup about six times only, 3 times on each rein.

Thanks so much for your help, everyone!!


----------

